# dog weights



## hunthockeyfish (Apr 2, 2010)

What weight do you like to keep your labs at


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

It really depends on how much body weight your dog can hold.... I've seen dogs that weigh from a healthy 40 to +90 lbs.... every dog is different like people. My GSP is currently at 45-50 lbs at 9 months of age. (if you care at all) :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I keep my labs at a muscular lean weight. Just so you can see the outline of the ribs at rest.
One is 70lbs, the other is 78 pounds at this time.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've seen way too many heavy dogs out there. I have a female Chesapeake which weighs in at 65 lbs. @ 4 yrs. old. Granted I do run her 5-6 days per week. I feel theres no need for any dog to carry extra weight what so ever. I don't leave a food bowl down all day as I know some do, maybe that helps keep weight off my dog she's just has never looked heavy. I'd say simply look at your dog and he or she looks like it's carring extra fat reduce the food intake just like you or I would do when we fell heavy.


----------



## Oyler (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a purebred lab, but he comes from a really big dad. He consistently runs 95 pounds, and that is with his ribs showing just a little bit. I tried cutting some wight off him, but then he just looks sickly. Guess he is just "big boned"  He does fine chasing birds though. I have had him out on several 3 day runs with no hesitation on his part. So I guess, it really just depends on the dog and his/her genes.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Go to the vet! If they dont try to stick you on a $60 a bag of dog food to either put weight on or off....Your Good!! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dogs can hold their weight if they are not forced to eat SPAM.



> by chengnuo » Tue Jun 22, 2010 6:59 pm
> 
> Ik was de eerste keer, om te zien wat iedereen zegt, wat kan worden gedeelduggs on sale
> sheepskin boots
> ...


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Vislza and have a heck of a time keeping/getting weight on him. Gone to the vet, the gave him some antibiotics and suggested $70 dog food. after a month of no noticable weight gain, moved to increase the calorie and protein intake. He looked gain about 2 lbs in a month and started showing signs of improving. But has since lost the weight and actually looks worse than before. I leave food in the bowl, starting feeding half can of soft food with his hard food (which he loves, eats the whole bowl everytime). I am at whits end. Are there any suggestions for weight gain?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Possibly switch brands of food? I am feeding Science Diet-Large Breed, Years 1-5, and have excellent results. My GWPs are in the 70 lbs range. Fleet Farm ususally runs sales and you can stock up for about $25 per bag. If your dog can't maintain weight you'd think it is either the brand or a physical problem.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Vizlas are notoriously skinny. They are metabolizing machines. Unless he actually is acting weak/sickly I wouldn't worry too much about it.

My GWP is seven months and is just on the edge of 40 pounds. I would say he's a healthy lean (and very muscular). I went hunting with the breeder recently and he had a couple pups from the same littler. My dog and his were all the same height, but his looked much stockier. I was worried I wasn't feeding my pup enough, but then I thought about it: The breeder probably doesn't work all of his dogs the same frequency as I do. I mean, I'm sure he trains them and whatnot, but he's not playing with them 24/7 like me and my wife do with ours. Plus, I run my dog 3-4 times a week at 3-7 miles a pop. He eats twice a day and still has energy after those long runs. Now, if I stopped taking him for runs, he might put on some more weight, but he'd also have way more energy that we could manage.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought I would throw out there. If you have signs like I indicated, dog not eating, losing weight, etc. Have the vet check them out. My last posting, we took him to the vet again and found that he had a severe bladder infection along with a blood test that indicated failing kidneys. He pulled out of the that episode, but starting on Friday, he went into another one. Starting with what seemed like a "cold", both of my dogs got it. He wasnt able to fight it off so well. Ended up having to put him down yesterday.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Darn, I am sorry for your loss its always sad to read things like that. Did they figure out what happened this last time?


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Based on the information the vet provided. Both his kidneys were beyond 75% shut down. He levels were off the charts. Literally, they had to dilute the sample to get a reading of "way too High".

What we think happened, when he was around 10 months, he was hit by an auto. He had severe internal bleeding, but we never knew where it was bleeding from. Now, 2 years after the accident, we think we know more about the damage.

So the only thing we know was his kidneys shut down.


----------

